# Starrachsen gegen Schnellspanner austauschen



## DeltaElite (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein Paar Fragen zum Thema Starr-Achsen beim 20" und Lagerwechsel bei Hohlachsen:

Momentan sind an dem 20"-Rad Starrachsen mit Muttern verbaut. Die Achsen haben hier bei unserem Urlaub an der See mächtig Rost angesetzt.

Kann man die Starrachsen relativ einfach gehen Hohlachen/Schnellspanner wechseln? Kann mal jemand für doofe erklären wie das geht? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht und keine Ahnung auf was ich achten muß.

Beim 24"er meiner Tochter scheint an der Vorderradnabe (Hohlachse) ein Lager kaputt zu sein. Kann man bei diesen Achsen irgendwie die Lager austauschen (wenn ja, wie?) oder wird da eine neue Nabe fällig?

Danke!


----------



## Kint (21. Juli 2011)

Hi.
Das kommt beides drauf an wie die Nabe aufgebaut ist. 
Ich sag jetzt mal "grundsätzlich, ja geht alles"

Zumindest wenn wir von halbwegs gängigen Komponenten von markenherstellern im Fahrradbereich reden. 

Bei 08/15 China Ware ist das gerne mal alles nicht möglich. 
Grundsätzlich:
so ist eine Shimano Nabe aufgebaut, das sind einstellbare Konuskugellager. :
http://bernd.sluka.de/Fahrrad/Shimano/TM/HB-CT90_1995.gif

Du kannst Die Achsen (6) einfach untereinander austauschen, wobei die Schenllspannerachse natürlich kürzer sein muss als die Vollachse. 

Ich hatte hier schon China Ware in der Hand da waren die Konen (5) (die zum Einstellen des Lagers dienen) fest auf der Achse verpresst - Achsentausch nur mit gleichzeitigm Konentausch, mangels Ersatzteilen natürlich nicht möglich. 
Da kann man da etwas rumbasteln, kann eine andere Nabe schlachten usw, aber so richtig spasig ist das nicht.

Lagertausch geht an sich genauso - zerlegen, reinigen, alles fetten, einfach die Kugeln ersetzen, dann das Lager mit Konussschlüsseln wieder einstellen.

Das alles ist also prinzipiell möglich, wenn Die nabe wertig genug ist und nicht der Hersteller dort gespart hat. Sinnvoll, nur um den Flugrost wegzubekommen sicherlich nicht, imo.
Tutorial:
http://www.kh-krieger.de/Nabenpflege.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

